# Ralph - 3 year old black and white male



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Ralph came into RSPCA care after being involved in a road accident that dislocated his hip.

Due to his injury he needed several weeks cage rest before being allowed to exercise.

He is now on the road to recovery and doing very well.

He is a stunning cat and ahs a lovely fluffy tail.
He is estimated to be 3 years old and is currently fostered in Hartford.

Ralph has been flea treated, wormed, neutered, micro-chipped and vaccianted.

Ralph was a little shy initially but soon came out of his shell.
He is a lovely affectionate cat and enjoys being stroked.

He is currently fostered with a 4 year old child who he adores but he is not a fan the cat he is with.

It is early days yet so a little resisitance is normal.

For more information please message me or call 07538 214544

Thank you


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aw id love him hes stuning...where is he based?
edit::hartford..imguessin thats miles from me im in north east scotland..


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

He cetainly is stunning.

Hartford is in Cheshire so a LONG way from you


----------

